# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Conservazione sostitutiva e pacchetto di versamento

## Forumina

Qualcuno qui nel forum conserva digitalmente i registri contabili ed i registri iva  e mi può aiutare ? 
Correggetemi se sbaglio : 
tutto il processo della conservazione digitale parte dal pacchetto di versamento ovvero i files che dovrei consegnare al mio fornitore accreditato affinchè li invii in conservazione sostitutiva. 
I file devono innanzitutto essere firmati con la firma digitale e a questi files dovrò attribuire i metadati richiesti dalla legge per il tipo di documento / registro che manderò in conservazione affinchè poi si possano fare delle ricerche e risulti agevole la consultazione dei documenti 
Alla consegna dei files, il mio fornitore rilascerà il rapporto di versamento con l'indicazione della data in cui questi files sono stati consegnati dopodichè continuerà da solo per completare la procedura di archiviazione. 
Sembra che i file contenuti nel pacchetto di archiviazione possano essere anche di contenuti vari ( quindi registro acquisti , registro corrispettivi, libro giornale ) ma vorrei caricare massivamente dei files per esempio tutti i registri acquisti dell'anno 2019 anche quelli con sezionali diversi in quanto hanno a grandi linee tutti i medesimi attributi :* ho letto che è molto importante evitare la soluzione di continuità relativamente all'anno d'imposta* 
Qualcuni mi sa spiegare praticamente cosa significa evitare la soluzione di continuità relativamente all'anno d'imposta? 
Grazie dell'attenzione

----------

